# زواج المسلم من مسيحية



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*Hello every one​*انا سيد محمد من مصر .. طبعا انا مسلم والحمد لله مؤمن بديني وبعيدا عن كل ده على فكره انا مش متشدد ومش داخل هنا اتخانق ولا حاجه هههه عادي يعني انا بس عندي شويه اسأله كده عاوز اعرفها كـ معلومات عامه ودي اول مشاركه ليا في المنتدى و لو وجودي في المنتدى هيدايق حضراتكم انا ممكن امشي عادي ..
اول سؤال :
عندنا في الاسلام حرام البنت المسلمه تتجوز مسيحي او يهودي لكن حلال ان الرجل المسلم يتزوج مسيحية او يهودية .. طيب في الديانة المسيحية حلال ان البنت تتزوج مسلم ولا حرام ؟؟
ولو حرام ازاي المسلمين بيسافرو امريكا او كده ويتجوزو بنات مسيحيات من هناك ؟؟


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ولو سمحتو احنا ممكن نتناقش في كل حاجه بكل ذوق واحترام على الاقل علشان يبقى عندنا معلومات عامه .. وبلاش تشدد او اسلوب مش راقي .. احنا اخوات


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز والغالي الذي نور المنتدى بحضورة الحلو فيه
أخي الحبيب لماذا أولاً حرام أن البنت المسلمة تتجوز واحد مسيحي، وحلال أن الولد يتجوز واحدة مسيحية !!! اشمعنى هذا يكون هو الأساس وحينما تُعكس الأمور يصبح الناس متشدده ولا تنسجم مع الواقع المُعاش !!!
وموضوع السفر لأمريكا وأي شيء يحدث هُناك، فأنتن تعلم أخي العزيز أنه لا يوجد قيد على أحد في المُطلق في أي شيء مهما ما كان هذا الشخص أو الإنسان، ولكل واحد أن يفعل ما يشاء في اعتناقه عقيدة أو مذهب أو زواج، ولا يهم المجتمع ماذا تفعل في حدود حريتك وما تختاره لنفسك، ما عدا أن تتعدى على حرية الآخرين أو تُقبل على جريمة أو تخطيط يضر بالمجتمع أو الأمن القومي... وأي شيء عموماً يحدث في الخارج لا يُأخذ كأنها قاعدة في المُطلق على جميع الشعوب والناس... عموماً انا مش داخل أجاوب أو اتناقش ولكني باضع لك نفس ذات السؤال، لأنك بتسأل اشمعنى هذا يتم في الخارج !!!
مهو نفس الشيء عن المسلم يقبل أن يتزوج مسيحية ولا يقبل أن فتاه مسلمة تتزوج بمسيحي !!!
​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اهلا وسهلا اخى بك---



> عندنا في الاسلام حرام البنت المسلمه تتجوز مسيحي او يهودي لكن حلال ان الرجل المسلم يتزوج مسيحية او يهودية


 
 انت  مسئلتش نفسك طيب ليه حرام السيده المسلمه تتزوج رجل مسيحى او ياهودى؟؟
 و حلال على الراجل المسلم إنه يتزوج سيده مسيحيه او ياهوديه!!
 يعنى الاولى تستعجب هذا الحكم -- الى طبعا اسبابه واضحا 
 و متدققش على إلى بيحصل فى امريكا----
 هناك فى  بنات مسلمه بيتزوجوا رجال مسيحيه او لا دينيه او يهوديه-- بيبقى زواج حكومى--
 هناك  تجد كل شىء--و كل واحد حر فى تصرفاته مدام مش بيضر حد حوليه!! 
 و طبعا حر فى عقيدته و مش محتاج يتظاهر إنه مؤمن علشان يكسب إحترام الى حواليه-- الإمان فى القلب و الرب كاشف القلوب--


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

طبعا السبب معروف لان لو البنت مسلمه تزوجت مسيحي الاطفال هيبقو مسيحيين والعكس ..
اللي فهمته ان حرام المسيحيه تتجوز مسلم ..
شكلي كده هرجع في قرار السفر لامريكا ده


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

عموما شكرا على الرد ^_^


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Sayed Mohamed قال:


> طبعا السبب معروف لان لو البنت مسلمه تزوجت مسيحي الاطفال هيبقو مسيحيين والعكس ..
> اللي فهمته ان حرام المسيحيه تتجوز مسلم ..
> شكلي كده هرجع في قرار السفر لامريكا ده


 
* تماام تماام و طبعا كدا هيتم فقد فى العدد *

* يعنى هو  حضرتك مسافر علشان تتجوز مسيحيه ؟؟ يعنى هدفك من الصفر إيه؟؟ *


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههه اولا بس بلاش حضرتك دي لان اكيد انا اصغر من حضرتك لان انا عندي 16 سنه , ثانيا انا مش هسافر مخصوص علشان اتجوز مسيحيه لكن انا رايح مسابقه انترناشونال هناك وهاخد فيزا 5 سنين واحتمال اما اكبر شويه اروح اعيش هناك على طول 
وبم اني هروح هناك مش معقوله هتجوز من غفر مصر يعني اكيد هحب واحده امريكيه وفي الاغلب هتكون مسيحيه لان الاغلبيه هناك بيكونو مسيحيين وطبعا مش هجبرها على الاسلام يعني براحتها فا كنت عاوز اعرف هينفع اتجوزها وهيا مسيحيه ولالا
شفتي بقى انا بفكر في المستقبل اوي ازاي بخططله بكل المقاييس ههههههه 
هوا ده كل الموضوع بأختصار


----------



## حبيب يسوع (13 نوفمبر 2012)

يوجد تناقض فى الاسلام يحل للمسيحية ان تتزوج مسلم ولا يحل للمسيحى ان يتزوج مسلمة ويقولون كلام فارغ المسيحية تعترف بمحمد ومين قال لك ان المسيحية تعترف بمحمد لا المسيحى ولا المسيحية تعترف بمحمد 
فى الاسلام مغالطات كثيرة جدا


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ايه هيا مغالطات الاسلام !


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (13 نوفمبر 2012)

Sayed Mohamed قال:


> ههههههههه اولا بس بلاش حضرتك دي لان اكيد انا اصغر من حضرتك لان انا عندي 16 سنه , ثانيا انا مش هسافر مخصوص علشان اتجوز مسيحيه لكن انا رايح مسابقه انترناشونال هناك وهاخد فيزا 5 سنين واحتمال اما اكبر شويه اروح اعيش هناك على طول
> وبم اني هروح هناك مش معقوله هتجوز من غفر مصر يعني اكيد هحب واحده امريكيه وفي الاغلب هتكون مسيحيه لان الاغلبيه هناك بيكونو مسيحيين وطبعا مش هجبرها على الاسلام يعني براحتها فا كنت عاوز اعرف هينفع اتجوزها وهيا مسيحيه ولالا
> شفتي بقى انا بفكر في المستقبل اوي ازاي بخططله بكل المقاييس ههههههه
> هوا ده كل الموضوع بأختصار


 
 16 سنه طيب يبقى واجب عليك تقول لى حضرتك هههههههههه
 إنت اخى الصغير منغير لا حضرتى و لا حضرتك--
 ربنا يدبر لك حياتك-- روح الاول زاكر و إجتهد و شق طريقك و سيب موضوع الزواج ده..ممكن تقع فى واحده ياهوديه -- او واحده  لادينيه او واحده مسيحيه -- ممكن كمان تلاقى المسلمه من المصريين الى مهجرين من زمان هناك و متزوجين اجنبيات--
 بقول لك إيه

 إطلع على شرم و اتجوز واحده اجنبيه و خلاص مدام غرضك الزواج من غير الغفر ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ربنا يعينك و ينور لك طريقك


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

ههههههههه الله يخليكي , عموما يعني حضرتك انا مش بفكر في الموضوع ده اصلا بس هوا سؤال خطر على بالي فجأه كده فا قلت اكيد يعني محدش هيجاوبني صح اكتر من حد مسيحي ومع اني اعرف ناس مسيحيين كتير لكني استعجلت علشان منساش السؤال وسجلت في منتداكم ده ..
اكتر حاجه عجبتني فيه انه فيه ناس محترمه كتير اوي بصراحه ..
وعلى فكره انا كده او كده ناوي اسافر امريكا واعيش هناك لانه شعب متحضر


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2012)

اتمتى ليك حقيقي التوفيق في حياتك يا أجمل أخ حلو، بس شد حيلك يا بطل وجيب مجموع كويس وادخل الكلية اللي بتتمناها لتكمل مشوار حياتك بكل عزيمة وإصرار على النجاح الدائم، لك مني كل التقدير لشخصك العزيز، وبالتوفيق الدائم ​


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

انا عاوز هندسه قسم ميكاترونكس وطبعا هتسألني السؤال المعتاد اللي كل الناس بتسأله وتقولي ميكاترونكس دي بتاعت ايه يعني
صح ؟؟


----------



## aymonded (13 نوفمبر 2012)

هههههههههههههههه لأ مش هاسألك، فميكاترونكس هو العلم الهندسي الذي يربط بين الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة الكهربية وهندسة الحاسب وأنظمة التحكم، ده باختصار شديد، وربنا يوفقك حقيقي وتحقق كل اللي تتمناه وتصير مهندس عظيم.. بالتوفيق يا جميل
​


----------



## Sayed Mohamed (13 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا ^_^


----------



## أَمَة (13 نوفمبر 2012)

*يغلق الموضوع لخروجه عن تخصص القسم*​


----------

